# The Confessional...



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A priest was called away for an emergency. Not wanting to leave the
confessional unmanned, he called a supermarket manager friend up and asked
him to cover for him. The manager told him he wouldn't know what to say,
but the priest told him to come on over and he'd stay with him and show
him what to do. The manager comes and he and the priest are in the
confessional. In a few minutes a woman comes in and says " Father forgive
me for I have sinned." The priest asks " What did you do ? ". The woman
says " I committed adultery." Priest: " How many times ? " Woman: "
Three times." Priest: " Say two Hail Mary's, put £5 in the box and go and
sin no more." A few minutes later another woman enters the confessional. 
She says "Father forgive me for I have sinned." Priest: " What did you do
? " Woman: " I committed adultery." Priest: " How many times ? " Woman:
" Three times." Priest: " Say two Hail Mary's, put £5 in the box and go
and sin no more." 

The manager tells the priest that he thinks he's got it, so the priest 
leaves. A few minutes later another woman enters and says " Father forgive
me for I have sinned." Answer: " What did you do ? " Woman: " I committed
adultery." Question: " How many times ? " Woman: "Just once." Manager:
" Go do it two more times. We have a special offer on this week, three for
£5." .
8O


----------

